# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Bún chả Đoàn Nhữ Hài - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## haiyen.1008

> *Bún chả Đoàn Nhữ Hài*
> _Địa chỉ: Số 17, ngõ Đoàn Nhữ Hài, đường Trần Hưng Đạo, phường Trần Hưng Đạo, quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội._
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Bún chả Đoàn Nhữ Hài*


Bún chả - một trong những món ăn được ưa chuộng hiện nay, và cũng không ít các quán ăn ngon nổi tiếng được nhiều người truyền tai nhau. Và, tôi xin chia sẻ một trong những trải nghiệm của mình với các bạn.

Quán bún chả Đoàn Nhữ Hài ít người biết đến. Ngay bản thân tôi, nếu không làm việc gần đó, chắc có lẽ cũng đã bỏ lỡ một quán bún chả ngon. Nằm sâu trong ngõ Đoàn Nhữ Hài, quán chỉ mở cửa từ 6h tới 14h30. Con ngõ nhỏ chỉ có hai quán ăn, và nếu muốn tới quán bún chả, bạn phải đi qua “địa phận” của quán miến ngan ngay phía ngoài. Quán không hề có biển hiệu hay cửa hàng, chỉ là một trong vô vàn những quán ăn vỉa hè khác ở Hà Nội. Tuy vậy, tới giờ cao điểm, quán vẫn nườm nượp khách, đặc biệt là dân văn phòng và người dân sống gần đó.
Thực đơn của quán (cập nhật tới ngày 08/09/2012):
Bún chả: 25.000 đồng/ suất
Nem rán: 5.000 đồng/ chiếc (cuốn khá chắc tay)
Phở bò/ phở gà: 25.000 đồng/ suất


_Bún chả
_
Có rất nhiều lý do để thực khách thích thú với quán. Thứ nhất là thịt nướng và chả nướng ở đây luôn sém cạnh, điều mà hiếm quán bún chả nào có được, bởi họ luôn chọn cách nướng an toàn là nướng vừa chín. Vậy nên, quán sẽ khá thú vị với những ai thích ăn kiểu quá lửa hơn là chín tới.


Thứ hai, là quán có giá cả khá mềm. Thực chất, 25.000 đồng gần như là giá chung. Nhưng so với lượng chả và thịt nướng đầy ắp bát, thì mức giá này hoàn toàn ưu ái hơn so với nơi khác. Chỉ cần một suất, bạn đã đủ no căng bụng.
Nếu bạn muốn thử hết các quán ăn ngon Hà Nội thì nên cho địa chỉ quán vào túi.




> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Bún chả Đoàn Nhữ Hài*



Nguồn: didau.org

Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội – cac quan an o Ha Noi

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Tên đường này lạ quá 
Trông cũng hấp dẫn đấy

----------


## loplipop

Nhìn ok quá nhỉ

----------


## songthan

Lâu rồi chưa ăn bún chả

----------


## lovetravel

trông cũng ngon đó

----------


## Amp21

chẹp lâu rồi không ăn bún chả

----------


## h20love

ôi bún chả, lâu rồi k ăn

----------


## jhonnyboy

Ui nhớ món này  :Smile: 
Hồi cưa toàn nghiện ăn trưa suốt hehe

----------


## khanhszin

Thèm ăn bún chả tóa

----------


## rose

nhìn đã muốn ăn rồizzzz

----------


## littlegirl

món tủ của mình, hnao` qua đây thử mới được

----------


## lunas2

m rất thick ăn bún chả, hnao qua đây cái

----------


## littlelove

xa nhỉ, khi nào có dịp qua đây ăn mới được

----------


## Mituot

Ăn quen ở phố Vọng rồi khi nào đổi hướng qua quán này  :cuoi1:

----------


## wildrose

màu chả ở đây trông ko hấp dẫn lắm nhỉ

----------


## saohoa

Được thời gian chưa ăn món này roài
Nhớ ghê

----------

